# santana energy



## frost (Aug 9, 2011)

i dont know if these people are comming to ur guys house but they almost suckered me into payed almost 1000 for gas. lucky i looked em up and saw how many people they ripped off and canceled it. just thought id give u guys a heads up.


----------

